# Poetry???



## lizardboy101 (Oct 30, 2008)

So does anyone here read/write any poetry. I know it's kind of cheesy, but I think it's a really easy way to get stuff out there and idk I just like writting and reading it. lol


----------



## jimski427 (Oct 31, 2008)

i like the epic poems, like Beowulf and The Odyssey, at least i think the Odyssey was one . but not a big fan of regular ones. although i am a forgotten realms nerd , only R.A. Salvatore though so far  haha


----------



## Harveysherps (Oct 31, 2008)

Oh yeah I got one. 
There once was a guy from Nantucket. OOPs wait can't say that one. LOL
There once was a truck driver from Trent. OOOH wait not that one either. 
Oh well never mind. LOL ROFL


----------



## ashesc212 (Nov 4, 2008)

Yeah - I like Robert Browning, George Eliot...

I find it very difficult to write poetry though.


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 4, 2008)

I find it difficult to find the time to read anything but a few forums. :mrgreen:


----------



## damo (Nov 4, 2008)

mary had a little lamb 
she also had a bear
ive often seen her little lamb
but ive never seen her bear
=)


----------



## PuffDragon (Nov 4, 2008)

When home becomes a strange place.
IÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¾Ã?â??Ã?Â¢ll follow your voice,
All you have to do is shout it out.


Someone bring me home.


----------

